# Can someone edit this...some pointers



## Dragster3 (Jul 25, 2017)

this is the best pic I could get of the "Inca Man" he's looking up. I dont really know color editing, just starting out, only did B&W like 20 years ago. Some pointers...Thanks in advance.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 25, 2017)

What software do you have ?


----------



## Dragster3 (Jul 25, 2017)

Lightroom 6

Sent from my RS988 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 25, 2017)

Did you shoot that as JPEG ?
Those clouds are very blown out, is this the original before processing ?


----------



## Dragster3 (Jul 25, 2017)

yeah, nothing done, its a jpeg


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 25, 2017)

Ah, too bad it was not raw could have possibly could do something about the clouds ... but there is nothing there except pure white.
The rest is workable but not easy to work with the entire shot.


----------



## Dragster3 (Jul 25, 2017)

A lot of my pics from Peru have the clouds blown out, IDK why...I wish I would have done some research before the trip, I would have shot every thing in RAW, I've never done any digital photography, and I borrowed a camera for this trip. But now I got the itch and I bought a used d5000 and learning...slowly...LOL


----------



## Dragster3 (Jul 25, 2017)

you see the face right?


----------



## Designer (Jul 25, 2017)

What, exactly, do you want done with it?  The cloud is rather unfortunate, but just a general touch-up is probably as good as you can do with it.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 25, 2017)

You might want to add this preset: Prolost Dehaze

Played with some dehaze, upped contrast, played with the blacks, and pumped up the highlights so the clouds just become a white thing ... though I still don't like it.


----------



## Dragster3 (Jul 25, 2017)

I know the cloud is on the tip of his nose...I've seen people here remove all kinds of things...


----------



## Designer (Jul 25, 2017)

Dragster3 said:


> I know the cloud is on the tip of his nose...I've seen people here remove all kinds of things...


If that is what you want done, then ask.


----------



## Dragster3 (Jul 25, 2017)

I don't know what can be done...so IDK.


----------



## BrentC (Jul 25, 2017)

I wonder if the camera was on spot metering hence all the blown out clouds from your trip.


----------



## Dragster3 (Jul 27, 2017)

No matrix, i was told not to change that

Sent from my RS988 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## gk fotografie (Jul 27, 2017)

Dragster3 said:


> this is the best pic I could get of the "Inca Man"



Ofcourse this is falsifying reality   but who knows, maybe your friends will dig it!
Machu Picchu, oh man, it's on my bucketlist.

The edit I made is too big (5,6MB) for upload to TPF , so I've placed the file on my own website
The following picture is just a  small preview!

Gerard


----------



## Dragster3 (Jul 27, 2017)

Killer...you fixed the weather...2500 go there per day, so picture taking happens early in the morning and it is in the clouds...literally...

Sent from my RS988 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------

